# Everything you ever wanted to know about dovetails:



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Everything you ever wanted to know about dovetails with Roy Underhill.

http://video.pbs.org/video/2365001342/


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ya gotta love Roy. I learn something every time.


----------



## DeanK (Jun 21, 2013)

Excellent! Thanks for posting.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

Love it!

I always come away from watching the Woodwright's Shop feeling impressed with Roy's abilities, and much better about how tidy my shop isn't.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

He has a lot of ability, but just talks too much. 

George


----------



## Camden (Oct 22, 2013)

Roy Underhill was a childhood hero, and now, as an adult, some things haven't changed. I love the energy, the chatter, the "bouncey" attitude. He makes hand tooling much more fun. I wonder if you can buy the full back log of past episodes on DVD?

WCT


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You can watch many of his shows free online. http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/home/


----------



## bladeburner (Jun 8, 2013)

You can watch him work at his school, every weekday in Pittsboro, NC.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

There are over 100 episodes available online from the PBS website or on their apps for iPad, Xbox, etc.

I don't know if all of the seasons are out yet, but I think Popular Woodworking is working on releasing them. I have Season 1 from 1980 - the video quality is very poor, but the shows are entertaining. It is interesting to see how his methods have changed through the years.

I've also taken one of his classes and highly recommend it if you are a fan of the show.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Jan 14, 2014)

He looks very nervous actually - having never watched him before I don't know if thats just his style but he does bounce from topic to topic in a pretty quirky way.

That being said I made the mistake of trying dovetails as my first advanced joinery method. I failed miserably and got really frustrated in the process  

After watching this (and having spent several more months practicing) I think I might be ready to try them again.

Very good video!


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

He does his shows in one take. That would explain his high energy.


----------



## ssgtjoenunez (Jan 14, 2014)

Having never seen him or his show before I wasn't sure about his style but knowing its done in one take (and seemingly without a script so much as a rough outline), the format makes more sense.


----------



## ctf15 (Nov 19, 2013)

Funny how stressful it is to see some one have no room to work. I'm more of a Norm guy I guess


----------

